# Decease...



## SzefSzefow (Oct 26, 2011)

I always wondered if I could shoot a dying man &#8230; This time I could. Of course, also participated in the rescue operation.

1







2






3






4






5






6








Yashica AF




Thanks for criticism ​


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 30, 2011)

How exactly did you participate in his care? By going to the top of the stairs to get another shot??? So let me get this right- you thought this man was dying and thought "hey that would make a great pic for me to post on the Internet"?

I find it incredibly insensitive and disrespectful. 

I'm sure he and his family appreciate your "help".


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 30, 2011)

I would reserve judgement until we get the whole story. He may not have appreciated the pics of himself all bloody and on the  ground, but I doubt the OP took the pics instead of helping. He more  than likely waited until there was nothing left to do but wait for  professional medical help to take most of the pics (except the first one of the man actually falling). I looks as though he was stabilized (first aid administered) when most of the pictures were taken. Not much you can do once that is accomplished until the EMT's get there, then the bast thing to do would be stay out of their way.


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been pondering this thread this morning, and do agree that *maybe* there was nothing she could do (get another towel for his bloody head? Find some ice?) I reread my post several times and did edit out something that may have been uncalled for. However, *I* still find it very tacky, and her images certainly evoked a reaction in me. As a paramedic, if I show up on a scene like this and someone is using it as a photo op, I would feel the same sense of distaste.


----------



## SkyBlue (Oct 30, 2011)

I dunno what to say, may his soul rest in peace. 
How I wish I didn't click this thread, this is truly saddening.


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 30, 2011)

Is this a joke? I really find it sinister that you'd see someone falling down a flight of stairs, and your first reaction is to grab your camera- you even grabbed it in time to catch him hitting the bottom step. Even if you "helped" with the rescue operation, photographing this poor man is extremely disrespectful. If someone did that to me I would be outraged.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 30, 2011)

How could you post a pic of this?


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2011)

Without full information on the situation and with mention that there was a "rescue" in the original post I see nothing here except for a case of a public even that was documented - one can see similar things in newspapers and on the telly (if you ever watch those following a policeman/paramedic programs). 

I think some people are reading the title and getting a little wound up about the photos - the person was clearly alive at the time they went into the ambulance and, lacking any follow-up photos, the final fate of the person might well be unknown. 

As it stands I don't see any reason to remove/moderate the content, but I would like to remind people to be open minded about the  content - journalistic photos are just as valid a form of photography on the site as art. 
Furthermore it can clearly be seen in all photos (barring the first of course) that the person has been put into a stable position and its clear that thereafter it was a case of people waiting for the professional trained medics to be on scene.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 30, 2011)

Overread said:


> Without full information on the situation and with mention that there was a "rescue" in the original post I see nothing here except for a case of a public even that was documented - one can see similar things in newspapers and on the telly (if you ever watch those following a policeman/paramedic programs).
> 
> I think some people are reading the title and getting a little wound up about the photos - the person was clearly alive at the time they went into the ambulance and, lacking any follow-up photos, the final fate of the person might well be unknown.
> 
> ...



I have to say... as disturbing as they were to me upon first viewing... the title and the description is what *really* threw me off.

But when I thought about, it's as exactly as you said... we see this stuff in the news all the time.  SOMEONE is taking that footage and those images we see all over the place... this person is no different.

It's not like they were photographing a murder as it was happening and failed to help the person being killed and/or call the authorities...


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 30, 2011)

I disagree. There is NO way to tell if this person is stable, critical, in cardiac arrest, deceased, or doing the hokey pokey. what little description was provided DOES lead us to believe this gentleman did not meet a pleasant outcome. 

I do get your point.

My feedback is still that it's incredibly tacky and wasn't done with tact, discretion, or decorum. I won't post to this thread any further, as I don't have constructive feedback.


----------



## SzefSzefow (Nov 2, 2011)

I see...  my reportage evoked emotions 

Remember that: pictures are not recorded from camera 

Do not judge people via computer, you seeing picters but not being in my place...


I called an ambulance,I gave first aid,  I on the stairs looking out for doctors...


I did photos and I do not see nothing wrong in this


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't really have a problem with these posts and I tend to agree with E.Rose's take on this.  Perhaps the OP should have included something in the subject line about viewer discretion.

I dunno.  Tacky, maybe a little bit, but we don't know that the "first thing" the OP did was to grab his camera and start shooting.  It was probably around his neck and he saw the events unfolding before his eyes.  I don't think he's the only one who would have responded this way.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## ScubaDude (Nov 13, 2011)

mommy-medic said:


> How exactly did you participate in his care? By going to the top of the stairs to get another shot??? So let me get this right- you thought this man was dying and thought "hey that would make a great pic for me to post on the Internet"?
> 
> I find it incredibly insensitive and disrespectful.
> 
> I'm sure he and his family appreciate your "help".



That's nothing. Do a Google image search for "dead Iraqi baby" or "dead Afghani baby" and see the kinds of photos your brave troops are taking overseas.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 13, 2011)

ScubaDude said:


> mommy-medic said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly did you participate in his care? By going to the top of the stairs to get another shot??? So let me get this right- you thought this man was dying and thought "hey that would make a great pic for me to post on the Internet"?
> ...





two wrongs don't make a right. try not to turn this into some kinds of political country bashing post.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 13, 2011)

Apart from images 1 and 4 the other images are really nothing shots. Image 1, someone falling and image 4, someone laying on the ground, without the words they mean very little.  The OP reads into it that the person is dying and uses that as a title to attract attention to the photos.  From a photojournalistic standpoint they are very average photos.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 13, 2011)

I just LOLed at some of the posts here. And sadly they come mostly from the US where enough good samaritans have gotten sued for their deeds that I wouldn't help. You gotta make a choice. Either stop sueing and get help, or fook you. China got a wake up call recently when a little girl got ran over a couple times and just laid in the street for the longest time without any help. They are trying to figure out a way for this never to happen again. But first, they had to admit that there was a problem. In the US, we don't have any problems so we don't have anything to get better.

And before anyone says anything, no, France is no better. We actually had quite a funny incident here very recently. A guy died in the subway after helping a damsel in distress. Turned out there was no damsel and the guy that was instantly made a hero was 1/ drunk and 2/ started the fight.


I f you are both an EMT and a photog, yes, you should help first, snap later. I am not an EMT so that after securing the perimeter and calling for an ambulance, I would shoot. Whether you like it or not.





jwbryson1 said:


> I don't really have a problem with these posts and I tend to agree with E.Rose's take on this.  Perhaps the OP should have included something in the subject line about viewer discretion.



You mean like TV stations do?

"We are about to show you some horrible, terrible footage so please put your kids in the next room because we are going to show it to you no matter what. It does help our ratings."

Isn't it time we stop kidding ourselves?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 13, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I just LOLed at some of the posts here. And sadly they come mostly from the US where enough good samaritans have gotten sued for their deeds that I wouldn't help. You gotta make a choice. Either stop sueing and get help, or fook you. China got a wake up call recently when a little girl got ran over a couple times and just laid in the street for the longest time without any help. They are trying to figure out a way for this never to happen again. But first, they had to admit that there was a problem. In the US, we don't have any problems so we don't have anything to get better.
> 
> And before anyone says anything, no, France is no better. We actually had quite a funny incident here very recently. A guy died in the subway after helping a damsel in distress. Turned out there was no damsel and the guy that was instantly made a hero was 1/ drunk and 2/ started the fight.
> 
> ...



It's all quite true and yes sad that people are being sued for helping, and sometimes the people don't want help. The China incident was tragic and says alot about a society where people are more afraid of being sued, than helping a child. Sadly the world is becoming more of a turn and walk away society, and who can blame them. A couple months back a guy I went to school with saw two boys stealing a pumpkin from outside a store, he confronted them and was beaten to death, over a $5 pumpkin, simply because he wanted to do the right thing.

These photos posted are not graphic is anyway at all, it is as I said, the words used by the OP to describe them and the over-reaction to the people that have viewed them have created the story behind them. It simply could have been put. "man falls down stairs" and the only reaction would have been, was he alright? and this thread would have ended at that.


----------

